# Do you use paper towel??



## Extrememantid (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if you use paper towel In your deli cups?? I have been but it seems like the paper towel is getting wet because of the cotton ball I use to keep the humidity up. Should I keep it in, or take it out?

-Cole


----------



## GhostYeahX (Dec 11, 2013)

i dont use paper towel because it is way too difficult to clean up and lost ventilation therefore making a good environment for mites or bacteria


----------



## DinehCaveman (Dec 11, 2013)

Place the wet cotton ball in a plastic bottle cap.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 11, 2013)

DinehCaveman said:


> Place the wet cotton ball in a plastic bottle cap.


Lol, you sir... Are a GENIUS!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't use any humidity holding medium. If they get spritzed regularly there is no need.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 11, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't use any humidity holding medium. If they get spritzed regularly there is no need.


My problem is nightime.. That's when all my mantids seem to molt.. And it drys out over night. So I have the cotton ball to hold the humidity throughout the night


----------



## Digger (Dec 11, 2013)

I have always used paper toweling on the containment floor, with great success. It doesn't hold moisture too long, thus reducing risk of mold or bacteria. It's a cinch to replace. And my successful molts in this environment have been nearly 100% This all relates to Kritter Keeper environments. For L2 - L6 or so, I have used plastic food storage containers with a hose (stocking) cover and paper toweling floor with one cotton ball or sponge plug in the side. I will admit you have to find the right timing balance of misting versus evaporation. Also learned to ** time those molts **. You'll rarely get it perfect, but you can get close. When molt - in time is a-near-in. I keep that environment a bit humid.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes what digger said you must train yourself to notice when a molt is immanent and adust humidaty and space accordingly. As for younger nymphs give a light spray everyday and they should be good. For Most adults i just take them out and give them a nice puddle to drink from. Personaly i think paper towel works great and will only get moldy if not let dryed out.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 11, 2013)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> Yes what digger said you must train yourself to notice when a molt is immanent and adust humidaty and space accordingly. As for younger nymphs give a light spray everyday and they should be good. For Most adults i just take them out and give them a nice puddle to drink from. Personaly i think paper towel works great and will only get moldy if not let dryed out.


I know when they are gonna molt, and they always do when I expect it.. But I have had some show no signs and plus.. They molt at about 4 in the morning it seems.. Around then at least


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2013)

Get rid of the cotton ball. I don't understand why you have a cotton ball when the paper towel does the same thing, that's the main reason to have it in there. I do use paper towel. If your paper towel is growing mold you're doing something wrong.


----------



## HungryGhost (Dec 12, 2013)

I use brown paper towels. They are sort of like the color of a paper lunch bag. The advantage I found is when they are wet they turn a darker brown and as they dry out color gets lighter. It gives you a quick visual cue on the moisture level.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Dec 12, 2013)

I use paper towels. My home is extremely dry and I must keep up the humidity, so I use plenty of water on my paper towels. Haven't had any issues. I'd imagine if your environment has higher humidity, the extra moisture may cause mold and ventilation issues.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2013)

HungryGhost said:


> I use brown paper towels. They are sort of like the color of a paper lunch bag. The advantage I found is when they are wet they turn a darker brown and as they dry out color gets lighter. It gives you a quick visual cue on the moisture level.


Great idea! I can even get em free. Never even thought about it.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 13, 2013)

Rick said:


> Get rid of the cotton ball. I don't understand why you have a cotton ball when the paper towel does the same thing, that's the main reason to have it in there. I do use paper towel. If your paper towel is growing mold you're doing something wrong.


Why would I do that? So they mismolt... The humidity doesn't stay without it., paper towel doesn't hold it as well


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Why would I do that? So they mismolt... The humidity doesn't stay without it., paper towel doesn't hold it as well


I've never had an issue. The purpose of the paper towel is for humidity. What kind of enclosures are you using? In the case of a net cage or something I would agree with you, otherwise it is just redundant. But in the end you have to do what works for you. You're not going to have a massive amount of mismolts by removing that cotton ball. A lot of people use paper towels without a cotton ball and don't have issues, that has to mean something.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> I've never had an issue. The purpose of the paper towel is for humidity. What kind of enclosures are you using? In the case of a net cage or something I would agree with you, otherwise it is just redundant. But in the end you have to do what works for you. You're not going to have a massive amount of mismolts by removing that cotton ball. A lot of people use paper towels without a cotton ball and don't have issues, that has to mean something.


Well since I started with seven and the two that molted before I added the cotton ball died.. Since ive added it three perfect molts. I don't want to lose them. If it works I don't see the issue. And I use deli cups.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Well since I started with seven and the two that molted before I added the cotton ball died.. Since ive added it three perfect molts. I don't want to lose them. If it works I don't see the issue. And I use deli cups.


Well I would say there was another issue with those two. I've been doing this a long time and I've never used anything extra for humidity. But like I said, if it works for you......


----------



## d17oug18 (Jan 3, 2014)

I also use papertowels, IF they get moldy or to "dirty" they are easy to take out becuase they harden when dry, lol love use it them, except for ooths, cuase baby nymphs love hiding underneath and then get stuck -,-'


----------

